# Gentoo users in Antwerpse scholen

## krolden

...Topic is gesplitst wegens zwaar off-topic...

...Dit topic is afgesplitst van Stagebedrijven waar Disturbed vertelde dat hij les volgt op de Hogeschool Antwerpen en een stage bedrijf zocht. Garo antwoorde hierop dat hij en Coax daar ook zaten...

Wist ni dat hier Gentoo users in de buurt waren.

Ik zit op de UA.

----------

## disturbed

 *Krolden wrote:*   

> Wist ni dat hier Gentoo users in de buurt waren.
> 
> Ik zit op de UA.

 

jaja , ze zitten overal die gentoo'ers  :Smile:  nog veel man van mijn jaar da hier zit zen , mer ni actief post...

----------

## Braempje

 *Krolden wrote:*   

> Ik zit op de UA.

  Daar zitten er wel wat, geloof me   :Wink: 

----------

## krolden

 *Braempje wrote:*   

>  *Krolden wrote:*   Ik zit op de UA.  Daar zitten er wel wat, geloof me  

 

Mss kunnen we een Gentoo studentenclub oprichten ;D

Paarse lintjes met Larry the Cow op t wapenschild   :Very Happy: 

----------

## disturbed

 *Krolden wrote:*   

> Mss kunnen we een Gentoo studentenclub oprichten ;D
> 
> Paarse lintjes met Larry the Cow op t wapenschild  

 

da is dus gedoemt om als freakclub door het leven te gaan :p

offtopic : mss ies een pint gaan drinken met de gentoo'ers  in apen?

ontopic : niemand geen stagebedrijven in mind?

grtz

----------

## coax

 *Krolden wrote:*   

> Mss kunnen we een Gentoo studentenclub oprichten ;D
> 
> Paarse lintjes met Larry the Cow op t wapenschild  

 

Garo heeft al zoiets   :Wink: 

Als stagebedrijf heb ik eerst Kangaroot aangesproken. Na 5 telefoontjes en een stuk of 3 mails hebben die mij dan uiteindelijk toch ni aangepakt omda ze te veel werk hebben op de moment. (grrr)

Ma wie weet kunt ge het is proberen.

Bedrijven die linux gebruiken vind ge helaas ni zo heel veel. De meeste zijn maar met een paar mensen. Ik denk dat kangaroot in Berchem één van de grootste is. En dan hebt ge nog linuxbe in leuven, maar die doen vooral consulting.

----------

## garo

 *coax wrote:*   

>  *Krolden wrote:*   Mss kunnen we een Gentoo studentenclub oprichten ;D
> 
> Paarse lintjes met Larry the Cow op t wapenschild   
> 
> Garo heeft al zoiets   

 

WTF ? Ik volg ni helemaal...

----------

## krolden

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *coax wrote:*    *Krolden wrote:*   Mss kunnen we een Gentoo studentenclub oprichten ;D
> 
> Paarse lintjes met Larry the Cow op t wapenschild   
> 
> Garo heeft al zoiets    
> ...

 

Linten zijn voor praesidium leden, i.e. leden van t bestuur.  Omda gij moderator bent op t Gentoo forum, zou t kunnen zijn da ge ook een lint hebt.

 *disturbed wrote:*   

> offtopic : mss ies een pint gaan drinken met de gentoo'ers in apen?

 

Zouden we eens moeten doen.  Maar dan wel na de examens.  :Wink: 

----------

## coax

 *garo wrote:*   

> WTF ? Ik volg ni helemaal...

 

Gij zit toch in zo'n IT clubje? Tis ni allemaal gentoo, maar toch ...

----------

## duibhcek

 *Krolden wrote:*   

>  *Braempje wrote:*    *Krolden wrote:*   Ik zit op de UA.  Daar zitten er wel wat, geloof me   
> 
> Mss kunnen we een Gentoo studentenclub oprichten ;D
> 
> Paarse lintjes met Larry the Cow op t wapenschild  

 

vergeet het personeel niet he   :Cool: 

----------

## garo

 *coax wrote:*   

>  *garo wrote:*   WTF ? Ik volg ni helemaal... 
> 
> Gij zit toch in zo'n IT clubje? Tis ni allemaal gentoo, maar toch ...

 

Ah da,

Dat is idd ni allemaal gentoo, gewoon allemaal geeks (lees: linux/bsd/... gebruikers) en t zijn ook ni allemaal studenten (sommigen zijn +40)

Anyway, voor de geintresseerden www.tinaclub.be

----------

## zertox

Probeer eens stone-it die zitten in Zaventem.

----------

## racoontje

 *Krolden wrote:*   

> Wist ni dat hier Gentoo users in de buurt waren.
> 
> Ik zit op de UA.

 

Zitten juist schandalige hoeveelheden Gentooers... Welke campus UA? FortVI of RUCA?

----------

## Braempje

 *racoontje wrote:*   

>  *Krolden wrote:*   Wist ni dat hier Gentoo users in de buurt waren.
> 
> Ik zit op de UA. 
> 
> Zitten juist schandalige hoeveelheden Gentooers... Welke campus UA? FortVI of RUCA?

 Het is officieel wel Campus Drie Eiken of Campus Middelheim en geloof me vrij, de grootste groep Gentoo gebruikers zit in het departement Wiskunde Informatica op Campus Middelheim   :Wink: 

----------

## garo

Ik ken een Debian user die daar pharmacie doet, is dat niet dezelfde campus ?

Komt daar eigenlijk ooit iemand naar de les, ik rij er elke morgen voorbij met de bus en ik zie daar nooit mensen... Al kan het feit dat het nog lang geen 8 uur is als ik er langs kom er wel iets mee te maken hebben...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Braempje

 *garo wrote:*   

> Ik ken een Debian user die daar pharmacie doet, is dat niet dezelfde campus ?

 

Jeps.

 *garo wrote:*   

> Komt daar eigenlijk ooit iemand naar de les, ik rij er elke morgen voorbij met de bus en ik zie daar nooit mensen... Al kan het feit dat het nog lang geen 8 uur is als ik er langs kom er wel iets mee te maken hebben... 

 

8 uur is véél te vroeg, de les begint pas een half uur later...

----------

## PieterB

Pfff vroeg.... wij beginnen om 8uur. Trouwens in Gent heb je een een werkgroep binnen het VTK (van de burgelijk ingenieurs) genaamd WVS (werkgroep vrije software) waarbij ook wel wat gentoo-gebruikers zitten....

Moet eigenlijk nog een demonstratie met een LiveCD ineensteken voor de 'burgies"....

----------

## boudewijn

zijn hier toevallig ook mensen van de TU (of hogeschool) eindhoven?

----------

## jakamaka

Ik zit zelfs nog ni op de universiteit, maar op Sint Lodewijk aan de Lombardenvest.

----------

## krolden

 *Braempje wrote:*   

>  *racoontje wrote:*    *Krolden wrote:*   Wist ni dat hier Gentoo users in de buurt waren.
> 
> Ik zit op de UA. 
> 
> Zitten juist schandalige hoeveelheden Gentooers... Welke campus UA? FortVI of RUCA? Het is officieel wel Campus Drie Eiken of Campus Middelheim en geloof me vrij, de grootste groep Gentoo gebruikers zit in het departement Wiskunde Informatica op Campus Middelheim  

 

toch ni allemaal.  Ik studeer aan de stadscampus (vroegere UFSIA).  Der zijn nog 2 van mijn groep die ook linux (Sourcemage) gebruiken, geen Gentoo dus.Last edited by krolden on Wed Jan 26, 2005 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## E.T.

 *PieterB wrote:*   

> Pfff vroeg.... wij beginnen om 8uur. Trouwens in Gent heb je een een werkgroep binnen het VTK (van de burgelijk ingenieurs) genaamd WVS (werkgroep vrije software) waarbij ook wel wat gentoo-gebruikers zitten....
> 
> Moet eigenlijk nog een demonstratie met een LiveCD ineensteken voor de 'burgies"....

 

Aha, nog een bekende van de WVS   :Very Happy: 

----------

## disturbed

whoeps , ff topic uit het oog verloren , soit , ik heb dus een stageplaats bij de post in brussel.

Ze hebben daar de grootste windhooscluster in Belgie (ies zien hoeveel keer da we da ding gaan moeten reboten) dus ja , geen linux voor ons vrees ik , maar ja k heb toch al een stageplaats hé.

lot mij iet wete als er in apen een pint wordt gepakt met ge gentoo'ers.

grtz

----------

## seppe

Laatste jaar TI op KDG in Antwerpen hier  :Smile: 

----------

## garo

 *seppe wrote:*   

> Laatste jaar TI op KDG in Antwerpen hier 

 

Daar kom ik soms 's middags of 's avonds in de refter of ontspanningszaal of hoe het ook noemt zitten met mijn laptop als ik iets groot wil downloaden en ik thuis te dicht bij de telenet limiet zit.   :Wink: 

----------

## SeJo

Mensen die stage plaatsen zoeken ivm linux kunnen steeds eens kijken bij Bull (www.bull.com). Het is wel in brussel (gemakkelijk te bereiken met openbaar vervoer. 

groetjes, 

Jochen Maes

----------

## disturbed

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *seppe wrote:*   Laatste jaar TI op KDG in Antwerpen hier  
> 
> Daar kom ik soms 's middags of 's avonds in de refter of ontspanningszaal of hoe het ook noemt zitten met mijn laptop als ik iets groot wil downloaden en ik thuis te dicht bij de telenet limiet zit.  

 

hehe is dien hunne ap ni beveiligd ?

dringend ook ies moeten komen freeloaden dan.

----------

## seppe

LOL, in de "poly" zoals wij dat noemen. Daar zit ik ook meestal als ik een springuur heb ofzo. En die essid is Kdg_Open zeker?  :Smile: 

----------

## Traffixxx

UA en heb ook op KdG gezeten

----------

## garo

 *seppe wrote:*   

> LOL, in de "poly" zoals wij dat noemen. Daar zit ik ook meestal als ik een springuur heb ofzo. En die essid is Kdg_Open zeker? 

 

Ja, er was dacht ik wel WEP encryptie, maar zoals iedereen weet zijn WEP keys makkelijk te vinden. De firewall blokt wel alles, ik moest een proxy gebruiken om te surfen en kon dus alleen HTTP gebruiken voor iets te downloaden.

----------

## krolden

 :Laughing: 

Dan ist bij ons toch beter geregeld.  De UA vereist da ge uw MAC adres registreert.  Weet wel ni meer of ge moet inloggen op t netwerk (wss wel), maar die registratie is nog een extra beveiliging.

----------

## coax

emerge macchanger

 :Smile: 

----------

## boudewijn

ja idd een mac adres is zo te spoofen (mijn vorige school had ook alleen MAC beveiliging, oh wat was dat leuk   :Laughing:  )

----------

## racoontje

Moet je natuurlijk wel een geregistreerd MAC-adres kennen.

----------

## coax

emerge kismet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## disturbed

hehe die APkes van UFCIA (hier wa verder) zijn gewoon open en zonder webkey, dingen kunt ge zonder probleem 200kb/s op halen en mer gigakes binneshasse , s niemand die daar op let duidelijk. hebben natuurlijk ook allemaal 5mbit up/down lijnen van belnet gekregen , die moeten hun da allemaal ni aantrekke   :Laughing: 

----------

## coax

Ja, als ge uwen mega-uber-evil-worm-virus wilt gaan lanceren weet ge waar ge moet zijn.  :Twisted Evil: 

Nee, volgens mij beseffen die wel dat deftige beveiliging alleen gaat als ge wpa hebt en ni alle wireless kaartjes ondersteunen dat. Ze vinden het dus waarschijnlijk de moeite ni waard.

----------

## klavrynd

ex-kdg groenplaats en huidig kdg-hoboken hier

----------

